
US sends robots to Japan's rescue - georgecmu
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/04/02/local_plant_sends_robots_to_the_rescue/
======
IVirOrfeo
Isn't that sending coals to Newcastle?

~~~
georgecmu
Apparently it's not.

